

Our security auditor is an idiot. How do I give him the information he wants? - grhmc
https://serverfault.com/questions/293217/our-security-auditor-is-an-idiot-how-do-i-give-him-the-information-he-wants

======
gus_massa
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7456068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7456068)
(61 points, 15 hours ago, 12 comments)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2796423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2796423)
(193 points, 975 days ago, 48 comments)

Discussion of the #3 update:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820567)
(390 points, 969 days ago, 137 comments)

------
jrs235
What if he was just trying to conduct a phishing/social engineering test to
see if you or your company would fall for it? (And then therefore fail
compliance.)

